

John R. MacArthur: Internet con men ravage publishing - ryanisinallofus
http://blogs.providencejournal.com/ri-talks/this-new-england/2012/03/john-r-macarthur-internet-con-men-ravage-journalism.html#.T16sG3v9y3s.twitter

======
ryanisinallofus
I know he sounds old. I know there are more than a few inconsistencies in the
article but try and understand him rather than just debate him. He has a
different perspective than most of us and for me, it was interesting.

